# Our sweet puppies!



## Bethanying (Jul 7, 2007)

still learning to be friends, but getting better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Absolutely adorable, both of them!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It make tincture of time, but they will be friends. How old are the dogs? Tell us about the puppy!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww they're both adorable!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

They are so cute!


----------



## Bethanying (Jul 7, 2007)

susan davis said:


> It make tincture of time, but they will be friends. How old are the dogs? Tell us about the puppy!



The puppy is 10 weeks and our older guy is 13.5! Our new baby is just precious and seems to be pretty smart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

